

Internet Anonymity: A Right of the Past? - hashmonkey
http://jolt.unc.edu/blog/2008/09/19/internet-anonymity-right-past

======
wmf
This doesn't really mean what the author thinks it means. IP traceback is a
way of tracing spoofed IP addresses, but spoofing IP addresses is generally
not useful as an anonymity technique anyway since TCP doesn't work. Also, many
ISPs have already been blocking spoofed packets for years.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_traceback>

~~~
hashmonkey
Ah, well, that makes sense I suppose. Thanks for the clarification.

